# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Kingdom of Musicäa

## fol2dol

Here is my entry for the Lite Challenge : "Create a Bookcover"

----------


## aeshnidae

I can't rep you again yet but nicely done!

----------


## ChickPea

Great entry!

----------

